# Anyone know a good Sativa Dominant hybrid that finishes b4 or at 10weeks?



## 7greeneyes (Jan 29, 2010)

I need a strong Sativa Dominat hybrid to go with my SnowWhtes. I don't have $500.00 to waste on reg seeds and need to know what potent strains are out there in femmed form.

Thank you so much for your help, I greatly appreciate ALL input. 

Taker EZ,


7greeneyes


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2010)

Durban Poison


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 29, 2010)

7green   IMO there are tons of hybrids that will finish in 10 weeks...  Its kinda hard for someone else to tell you what to grow....?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 29, 2010)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> 7green   IMO there are tons of hybrids that will finish in 10 weeks...  Its kinda hard for someone else to tell you what to grow....?



I'm not asking you to rate my question, I want you to answer it. :doh:

Hear let me  rephrase it...Anyone have any favorite *Sat Dom* *HYBRID* plants with a harvest window from 8-10 weeks. I'm not asking you to TELL ME which one to grow, just which SATIVA DOMINANT HYBRID WAS GOOD TO SMOKE TO HELP BALANCE MY INDICA SNOW WHITES.

Now anyone want to give me their experience preferences, history with *FEMINIZED SATIVA DOMINANT HYBRIDS* FROM A GOOD VENDOR.??? AND NOT CRITIQUES on question I chose to post.

Thanks to All...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 29, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Durban Poison



Thank you PCDUCK, at least you answered my question. Anyone else?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 29, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2010)

change the XX to tt


hXXp://hempdepot.ca/seeds/dutch_passion/DurbanPoison.html


----------



## Locked (Jan 30, 2010)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I need a strong Sativa Dominat hybrid to go with my SnowWhtes. I don't have $500.00 to waste on reg seeds and need to know what potent strains are out there in femmed form.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help, I greatly appreciate ALL input.
> 
> ...



I hve been looking for one myself and hve decided on c99...flowering 50 days and super up high....here is the link>>> hxxp://hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99.html
The only box that does not get checked is the fem seeds...looks like they are regular beans....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 30, 2010)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I'm not asking you to rate my question, I want you to answer it. :doh:
> 
> Hear let me rephrase it...Anyone have any favorite *Sat Dom* *HYBRID* plants with a harvest window from 8-10 weeks. I'm not asking you to TELL ME which one to grow, just which SATIVA DOMINANT HYBRID WAS GOOD TO SMOKE TO HELP BALANCE MY INDICA SNOW WHITES.
> 
> ...


 

How many answers you want??  3, 10, 36, 102?

im sure if i look around i can find 20 prob in the next 3 mins...  

I could even roll off a handful of strains that are hybrids that will finish in your time frame and would cost 1/10th of the $500 your talking about for beans... and they are not fems either...

If your gonna spend 4 months growing something shouldnt it be something you researched yourself?  I understand your looking for advice but theres prob hundreds of strains that fit your requirements...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 1, 2010)

anything Cinderella 99, and Joey Weeds has them for 57 bucks for 10 seeds.  See the link that hamster gave ya...I'm growing a hybrid of his right now that I'm really loving.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 2, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> anything Cinderella 99, and Joey Weeds has them for 57 bucks for 10 seeds.  See the link that hamster gave ya...I'm growing a hybrid of his right now that I'm really loving.



Thanks legalize I greatly appreciate your input, bud. Have a good one.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 2, 2010)

7 greeneyes, I have a link to some pics of that C99/AK that I'm growing now in my sig...click on it to check them out.  I did some LST on mine to keep a lower profile, but I'm not really sure it was neccessary, they didn't stretch too bad in flower.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 2, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> 7 greeneyes, I have a link to some pics of that C99/AK that I'm growing now in my sig...click on it to check them out.  I did some LST on mine to keep a lower profile, but I'm not really sure it was neccessary, they didn't stretch too bad in flower.



CHECKIN IT OUT right now!


----------



## Sinisterhand (Feb 3, 2010)

I hope I get the answer right. Who is Jack Herner?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 3, 2010)

7...the only thing I just noticed you were looking for fem beans...JW doesn't offer fems.  But read up on getting higher fem ratios from seed, by Henk, of Dutch Passion...these little tricks work, I have consistently gotten more fems since using these tactics.  Twice I have gotten 8 out of 10 turn fem out of the last 5 or 6 packs of seeds popped...the lowest I got was 6 out of 10, but thats still more fems than males.

Sinister, Jack Herer is the author of the book "The Emporer wears no clothes" and a suporter/activist for the legalization of marijuana, and hemp.  He is probably one of the most loved activists in the USA right now, and has contributed everything he can to the cause.  This is the reason that the strain of MJ was named after him.


----------

